# Crepe Myrtle



## golfboy (Jan 16, 2013)

Can Crepe Myrtle be used for smoking?


----------



## alelover (Jan 16, 2013)

I don't think so. I asked that question a while back and the common consensus seemed to be no. It is not a fruit or a nut tree even though it is very hard. I have a bunch in my yard. No one really new if they gave off anything nasty or toxic when burned.


----------



## golfboy (Jan 16, 2013)

Thanks for the info. I have 16 of them.


----------



## go4abliss (Jan 16, 2013)

I just looked it up and a black mold grow on the tree, so I wouldnt use it


----------

